# Detailing/maintenance Contracts (FAO Detailers)



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

When you offer a contract for someone (weekly or bi weekly washes, and/or a maintenance plan) do you write them up a contract?

Reason Im asking is, Im trying to get a few quid from doing a bi weekly wash for a good mates dad, nothing major, nothing expensive. Hes keen to have this carried out as he likes the cars to be looked after, and has recently paid myself and a friend to fully protect 2 brand new company cars which are worth a fair few quid. Not a fancy high end wax job, but a full protection with aquartz (which we took a gamble on being durable ). 

Basically he wants it in writing lol, im hoping to make a few extra quid doing other employees cars while im there, I have a good relationship with my mates parents and get on very well with them. Im not really sure how to set about writing out a maintenance contract, or something of the sort. Could someone post or PM me an example of this to give me a clue please? It would be a massive help. Its basically so he knows whats going to be involved, and what the costs will be. Washing will take place at his business location. 

Thanks in advance. :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope, I personally wouldn't want to get tied up into a strict contract. 

I only have a few as I don't like to spend my time just washing cars, and the ones that I do have are not contracts as such, instead its more of a priority booking system. 

With us if you are a regular client you have an 'account', on this 'account' you can hold a deposit (our deposits are 45.00 GBP), if there is a deposit held on your account, and no booking is made, all you need to do when you want to book a maintenance detail in, is contact us with your Client ID, and the date/time. Having a deposit held on your account gives you priority over a new booking (IE, a non-account holder).

We already have all your details etc so we process the booking, and confirm it. If the payment required is more than 45.00 GBP, you are invoiced, if it is less, you are refunded the difference. You can then add an additional 45.00 GBP deposit as and when you wish.

If this is a one off then it may be worth simply writing up an agreement on behalf of your company (if you are registered etc), if not simply your name etc. Just something along the lines of for the sum of so and so, we will complete so and so, in a certain time period. Include details of what you will do etc.

I would avoid getting tied up into complicated legal documents over washing cars for obvious reasons, particularly if you aren't a company as such. (Have no idea if you are or not, am presuming no due to your non-pro status on DW).


----------

